# Donor egg ivf cycle ivi Barcelona - Decapeptyl injection



## Emma Winston (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi


I'm just starting my 6th ivf, this time with Donor egg and first time going abroad to ivi Barcelona. I'm finding the logistic of organising medication etc very tricky. My main problem is i need a intramuscular injection of Decapeptyl 3.75 and my private hospital will not administer this. Has anyone else had this issue and can you advise what a could do. I need the inject to take place on Friday 7 February.


Many thanks, Emma


----------



## Moragob (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Emma

I had successful DEIVF at Eugin in Barcelona in 2012 and had the same issue.  Some GP's will do it so ask your NHS GP - mine wouldn't so I rang around private doctors with varying responses and costs.  We also have a drop in medical centre locally and I rang them and they were happy to do it, although it did mean a long wait as they don't make appointments.  Others have had friends who are nurses or similar who have been happy to administer the injection.

Good luck with both the injection and the treatment.

Morag


----------



## Emma Winston (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi Morag

Thank you for your helpful advice. I'm off to my GP tomorrow, so fingers crossed!

It's lovely to read about your successful outcome!

Thanks, Emma


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

to FF, Emma !!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Here are a few links that I think might help you.

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Donor conception ~ CLICK HERE

Spain ~ CLICK HERE

International ~ CLICK HERE

Chat Zone section which will give you info on upcoming chats in the chat room: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

 and 

Donna


----------



## belle36 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Emma

We've just completed a second attempt at IVI Barcelona (first chemical pregnancy and second negative). I've always administered the injections myself as it is very similar to the gestone injections. Hope it all went well and good luck with the treatment! We're attempting for the third time in the next couple of months.

Belle


----------

